# Sealing Foodsaver bags



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I see no reason why you couldn't. The food saver apparatus is really just a vacuum and a hot bar. Since the entire opening of the bag goes in at once, there's no vacuum issue from making chambers down the length of the roll. For the sealing itself, there's no reason I can see why the bag should seal across and not down.

That's the concept...this is easy enough to try that I wouldn't hesitate to practice it. Of course, it'd be great if you'd share your results...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Foodsaver also makes a continuous roll that you can cut to size. They come in 8" & 11" widths.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

When you do get a moment, try it on a short piece rather than your full length. That'll be enough to tell you if the iron puts out sufficient heat.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

masterspark said:


> Marcus, that's what I'm starting with. I wanted to seal 3 or 4 'tubes' about 18 " long out of that long roll. Didn't get to try it this weekend. I guess the real question should be, is the iron hot enough.


It should be. I'd start at a lower setting and work up since those bags are expensive. Or if you have an extra piece laying around, use that to test for the proper setting.

I've used an iron on mylar without any problems. I can't imagine the plastic is that much different since a sealer uses two heat seal bars.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

You can "seal" a bag without vacuuming it like you do when you use the rolls, if you are making chambers length wise you might have to seal one side and then the other


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

masterspark said:


> Marcus, that's what I'm starting with. I wanted to seal 3 or 4 'tubes' about 18 " long out of that long roll. Didn't get to try it this weekend. I guess the real question should be, is the iron hot enough.


Your answer is no... you cannot seal with an iron like a mylar bag... you have to use the sealer... You'll figure it out, it should work as you want using a roll.. Good Luck


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Your answer is no... you cannot seal with an iron like a mylar bag... you have to use the sealer... You'll figure it out, it should work as you want using a roll.. Good Luck


Can you verify that you've tried an iron and it doesn't work or perhaps you know other folks that have tried and failed? Alternatively, can you explain why it won't work?

If I sound skeptical of your answer, it's because my experience has been that when people only say "XYZ won't work" with no supporting evidence, then XYZ usually does work (and sometimes quite well). May not be the case here, but I ask just in case.

If I wasn't getting married on Sunday and buried in all the last minute crises, I would have my own iron out to test this...


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Can you verify that you've tried an iron and it doesn't work or perhaps you know other folks that have tried and failed? Alternatively, can you explain why it won't work?
> 
> If I sound skeptical of your answer, it's because my experience has been that when people only say "XYZ won't work" with no supporting evidence, then XYZ usually does work (and sometimes quite well). May not be the case here, but I ask just in case.
> 
> If I wasn't getting married on Sunday and buried in all the last minute crises, I would have my own iron out to test this...


Geeeeze..... Yes, I did try it when I switched from Mylar Bags to Sealing Bags... The bags appear to be sealed but it's not strong enough and pulls right apart... Sorry I wasn't more specific in my original comment... Congrats on your upcoming nuptuals!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Geeeeze..... Yes, I did try it when I switched from Mylar Bags to Sealing Bags... The bags appear to be sealed but it's not strong enough and pulls right apart... Sorry I wasn't more specific in my original comment...


Did you use the iron on one side or both?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Did you use the iron on one side or both?


I believe I tried both... Was years ago, all I remember is I ironed the heck out of it  Maybe others have better success than I've had, could only speak from personal experience...


----------

